# كريم تفتيح البشره وحب الشباب وحب الشباب والكلف والنمش يصلح للحامل والله مضمون والعراي



## أم صقر (23 يناير 2012)

كريم تفتيح البشره وازلة النمش وحب الشباب ووالبثوروتفتيح البشره وامن علي الحوامل والمرضعه مضمون 0592112460ام احمد وزيت الحشيش الاصلي بي 150ريال وتحاميل التضيقبي 50 ريال


----------



## tjarksa (23 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم تفتيح البشره وحب الشباب وحب الشباب والكلف والنمش يصلح للحامل والله مضمون وال*

ماشالله اسعار روعة الله يوفقك .


----------



## نانانورى (13 فبراير 2013)

*تفتيح البشره وحب الشباب وحب الشباب والكلف والنمش*

انا وسام عايز اخبركم باحسن واشهر دكتور تجميل فى مصر هو الدكتور/ ابراهيم كامل استشارى جراحات التجميل والليزر وعنوانه دار الجمال فى

مصر الجديدة :16 (أ) عمارات العبور طريق صلاح سالم امام بانوراما حرب اكتوبر
المهندسين : 21 ش مكة متفرع من محى الدين ابوالعز –امام بوابة 5 نادى الصيد- الدقى
تليفونات: 24019198 -24019197 (202+) 
7614232 3 - 37614236 (202+) 
01001452066- 01226465155 (2+)
www.dar-aljamal.com 
http: / / www.facebook.com/kamelclinic
http: / / www.youtube.com/kamelclinic
http:/ / www.twitter.com/kamelclinic


----------



## أم صقر (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: كريم تفتيح البشره وحب الشباب وحب الشباب والكلف والنمش يصلح للحامل والله مضمون وال*

توفير جميع انواع الكيراتين الشامبوالبلسم السراميك حرارته470 بلواوت ماكسي الذهب وتنافربي البروتين كاديفيو
اجي ماكس الابيض والاحمرو اخصائيه محترفه خدمه منزليه 0583155666وللبيع تاتوجسم طباشيرشعر
0592112460اتصل نصل كريم تفتيح البشر زيت الحشيش


----------

